# Freeview Boxes



## Jacq17 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi All,

I know I have seen conversations about freeview boxes before on here, but I am unable to locate the threads, so I apologise now for anyone who has to repeat themselves.

We are moving this summer and I am in the middle of umming and aaahing about what to bring with us. Just one question: Will our UK freeview boxes work in Cyprus?

I am sure that is a really stupid question, but my head is totally full with lots of things and am currently struggling to think straight


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

There are some free digital channels in Cyprus through an antenna connection yes. Many more via a Satellite. Your set top box should work with both.


----------



## Jacq17 (Jan 1, 2011)

zin said:


> There are some free digital channels in Cyprus through an antenna connection yes. Many more via a Satellite. Your set top box should work with both.


Thanks Zin, so without wanting you to repeat yourself, I can bring my UK freeview boxes? (Apologies again if I'm being stupid or slow!)


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

You can bring it yes, but without an antenna or satellite dish it won't pick up any channels


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

I dont beleive your freeview box will work over here, I may be wrong but thought freeview was sent via cable not satellite?

If you have a box that receives tv via satellite bring that with you, you dont need a 'sky' viewing card, you will just need a dish large enough to receive the channels you want, minimum 2.4m for the UK 'free sat' channels, BBC 1 + 2, ITV 1, (may find you can get BBC 3+ 4 and ITV 2,3 +4), Channel 4 and Channel 5.

Steve


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

steveg63 said:


> I dont beleive your freeview box will work over here, I may be wrong but thought freeview was sent via cable not satellite?
> 
> If you have a box that receives tv via satellite bring that with you, you dont need a 'sky' viewing card, you will just need a dish large enough to receive the channels you want, minimum 2.4m for the UK 'free sat' channels, BBC 1 + 2, ITV 1, (may find you can get BBC 3+ 4 and ITV 2,3 +4), Channel 4 and Channel 5.
> 
> Steve


You do need a sky viewing card but they can be obtained here from the satellite dish providers.


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Veronica, you only need a Sky viewing card if you want to watch SKY channels, for BBC, ITV, Channel 4, 5, USA and a few of the other 'free to air' stations you just need a satellite box. BBC and ITV brought their own 'Freesat' out a few years ago and these can be seen through any 'sky' box with a dish attached.

Steve


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

steveg63 said:


> Veronica, you only need a Sky viewing card if you want to watch SKY channels, for BBC, ITV, Channel 4, 5, USA and a few of the other 'free to air' stations you just need a satellite box. BBC and ITV brought their own 'Freesat' out a few years ago and these can be seen through any 'sky' box with a dish attached.
> 
> Steve


Hmm that is odd. We have 3 boxes but only 2 cards and if we want to watch we have to swap a card to the box if there isnt one in or we cant get anything.
Also when sky swtiched from the blue cards to the white ones we had to purchase new cards.


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

You may find that your 3rd box does not have the correct transponder code in it. Try taking your SKY card out of one of the boxes that you use, you should still be able to receive and watch the 'free to air' channels but wont get the sky channels that come with your card (sky1, sky sports news, etc) or the ones that you subscribe to, but you will still get Sky News on 501 i think.

Steve


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

steveg63 said:


> You may find that your 3rd box does not have the correct transponder code in it. Try taking your SKY card out of one of the boxes that you use, you should still be able to receive and watch the 'free to air' channels but wont get the sky channels that come with your card (sky1, sky sports news, etc) or the ones that you subscribe to, but you will still get Sky News on 501 i think.
> 
> Steve


We dont subscribe to sky at all. We only have the free to view channels.


----------



## nandnjudge2 (Oct 5, 2008)

Have you tried using FREE SAT, every thing is free including HD reception. We watched the Wedding on HD yesterday in Portugal

Look at this link freesat - Subscription free HD Satellite TV through a Digital Box


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Why would we want to watch the wedding the day after the event?
The whole point is to watch things live otherwise the atmosphere is just not there.


----------



## nandnjudge2 (Oct 5, 2008)

We watch it both days, visitors came round that did not have a UK TV. Anyway second time around one notices some of the finer things one misses the first time around


----------



## sydhutch (Mar 13, 2010)

*Mind if I but in*



Veronica said:


> We dont subscribe to sky at all. We only have the free to view channels.


I want sky and in particular premier football, can I get this if I bring my sky box and what is best sky provider in the Paphos area for it?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

sydhutch said:


> I want sky and in particular premier football, can I get this if I bring my sky box and what is best sky provider in the Paphos area for it?


Yes you can get sky. You will need a large dish, how big depends on where you live.
There are several companies who will install a dis hfor you.
You have to be careful that sky don't find out you are overseas though or they will cancel your card.


----------



## sydhutch (Mar 13, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Yes you can get sky. You will need a large dish, how big depends on where you live.
> There are several companies who will install a dis hfor you.
> You have to be careful that sky don't find out you are overseas though or they will cancel your card.


Cheers Veronica


----------



## ekflyer (Jul 8, 2011)

think you guys are getting confused here, 
A freeview box is just that, all the free to view channels without needing a sky or anyother subscription, these are also called set top boxes, commonly available now for around 20 to 30£ in the uk, these were brought out as an add on to analogue tvs to allow all the additional free to air channels, and commonly use the aeriel in your loft at home, altho i think they may be able to use a satelite dish here (isnt it a 3mtr dish) mostly the tvs coming out now have these freeview systems installed in them. 

Sky boxes are useable with as far as i am aware a sky viewing card only, these arent freeviewboxes, these are designed to view sky by paying a subscription. 

Does that help??


----------



## nandnjudge2 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hang on folks have a look at this 

freesat - Subscription free HD Satellite TV through a Digital Box

I pick up over 130 free channels in Portugal, sorry no expensive SKY Footie


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Sky boxes can be used to view the free to air sat channels, you dont need a sky card, if you want the sky channels you will need a sky card, for the basic sky channels you can buy a sky sat card for £25 direct from sky, they will post to any address in the uk.


----------

